# How I Fixed My Painful IBS with Diet



## ibsad (Nov 25, 2013)

While I have had IBS my entire life, it's never really bothered me up until a year and a half ago. I never realized I had IBS, its just that I can look back now and see I've always suffered from it but thought what I was experiencing was normal.

Well a year and a half ago I went on a very strict ketogenic low carb diet. At the time I did not realize I am basically allergic to cheese and cheese was a big part of my diet. I began experiencing a terrible pain and pressure in my left side near my belly button. I was very constipated and at one point had pencil thin stools (that was scary!). The pain got worse and worse, one doctor told me it was a hernia, another emerg doctor told me it was constipation. I did not get a diagnosis of IBS until I found my family doctor who thank god knew what was happening. I spent a long time not having any idea what was happening to me.

I've had terrible attacks where I thought I was honest to god dying. One particular time I was a bit constipated and decided to eat a piece of cake. I thought I was lactose intolerant but I now believe I am full blown allergic to milk. Almost immediately I was on the toilet, not sure if I was going to puke or poop, having the urge to do both but the ability to do neither. I was sweating profusely, itching all over, couldnt hold myself up and thought I'd end up passed out on the ground, didn't care if I messed myself, thats how bad it was! The pain lasted all night but was better by morning. Our car was in the shop or else I would have been at the hospital.

After that it scared me so badly that I immediately started the Specific Carb Diet, a diet for IBD. The first week went well then I tried sweet potatoes. Instant IBS pains. Sweet potatoes, are you kidding me!!?!? I love sweet potatoes! Over the course of the diet I started noticing other IBS causing foods. An apple a day was fine, but one day I had two and it sent me into agony. I started looking into the FODMAPS diet and ended up integrating both diets and doing a mixture of both. I don't eat gluten, sugar, starches, etc. I eat low fructose fruits only and am doing very well on them. I can't tolerate raw salads but so far I have not had a problem with cooked veggies besides the sweet potatoe.

I do not get IBS pains or diarhea or constipation anymore and if I do, I can safely figure out which food it is and eliminate it from my diet.

I cannot "feel" my stomach anymore. That was a daily occurence with IBS for so long now. I could not be in actual pain from the IBS but I would always be able to "feel" my stomach. That's all gone now and I want to share my story in case anyone is living through the agony that I was and is ready to overhaul their diet.

Dealing with IBS was terrifying. I was certain my bowels were blocked or I had cancer. It's hard to believe that it was FOOD, HEALTHY food causing this!

I'm so happy every day to wake up and not be nauseous all morning, to not be in pain, to not rush to find a bathroom.

If anyone is interested to hear what I do eat, I can share my diet. It is very restrictive but I don't think there's anything I wouldn't do to rid myself of IBS.


----------

